

Predicting the future of tech - drb311
https://medium.com/@drb/predicting-the-future-of-tech-e46a76683bd2

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
"Unless you are an airplane nerd, you would be hard pressed to distinguish the
787 from its grandfather."

I'm not sure how many airplanes the author has ridden on in the last 50 years,
but there have been major improvements in noise reduction and fuel efficiency
and reliability, and all those little changes add up.

(Also it's really easy to tell a new plane from an old one once you step
inside; the old ones were a lot more cramped)

